# A good arborvitae fertilizer?



## avalancher

Anyone know of a good arborvitae fertilizer?
We have a long hedge planted almost 3 years ago, the trees were only about 6 inches tall when we planted, but the soil is very poor.Lots of clay, and the trees arent doing to good.I bought some of the granulated fertilizers from Lowes, but it didnt seem to help much.Anyone know of a good fertilizer for these trees?


----------



## avalancher

TreeCo said:


> Lots of wood chip mulch....up to 4 or 5 inches deep but not right up against the trunk. The more decomposed the better. Leaves are great mulch, too.
> 
> Keep them watered.
> 
> I would not suggest fertlizer.



I got a good bed of mulch over them now, has been to start with.After I first planted the trees, I killed all the grass with a selective grass killer, then came back with a swath 2 ft on either side of the hedge of mulch.
How come you dont want to use any type of fertilizer?I have lost a few of the trees so far,they seem to just wither away slowly.Most are doing okay, but just not growing near as fast as some of the others that we have in good soil.


----------



## arbadacarba

Clay has more nutrients in it than any of your other soil. the problem is that the trees can't use them becase of the lack of friability to the soil. I know it will sound like a pain in the butt, but pull them back up, add some well rotted compost large grit sand etc. and they will surprise you with how fast they grow.It will be well worth the effort!

What I do with clay is mix it fifty fifty with composted manure and then let it sit for about a year. You may have to use more compost later on (well rotted), but you will have about as complete nutrition as your ever going to get for several years afterwards.


----------



## elmnut

Most garden centers sell Mur Acid(from the makers of Miracle Grow) that you can apply with a hose end sprayer(also made by the folks at Miracle Grow) It is easy and effective.


----------

